# Betta stories, poems, and more!



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I noticed this new place so I thought I should start a thread! I am sure many of us love our bettas and draw, paint, or make a statue of them! Here we can post our creations! I love writing poems so post your creations here!:-D:-D


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is a picture that I drew today after adding moss to Thai's aquarium. I named the moss ball wheels because it rolls around in the aquarium, haha 
He is being skeptical about it.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cute! You are a pretty good drawer. I would draw Aurora but he is currently being treated for his fin rot.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks! 
Aww, I hope he gets well quickly. You should draw him when he does,


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I feel sorry for Aurora. His tail is split and he has a little hole in his anal fin. 
Love the drawing! You need to color it!!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

What are you using to help him get better? 
Yay, I think i'll do that soon. 
I have to find my color pencils, haha


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

AQ salt will be inserted in tomorrow
he he. Good luck coloring!!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool. Your betta will be okay. 
Thank you!


----------

